# how do I become freemason



## Lucifer'sWorld (Jun 7, 2012)

Im 18 from D.C. ,Washington and now reside in Duluth,Georgia. I've been looking into freemasonary for some time now, and I figured I didn't have the right connections to become one. If you have any suggestions for someone as young as me it would be well appreciated.


----------



## BroBill (Jun 8, 2012)

A good start would be to find a lodge near you and drop in to say hi when you see cars there. Tell one of the brothers you're interested in masonry and have some questions. They should take it from there. 

A lot of lodges "open" at 7 or 7:30, so try to stop in if you see cars there around 6:30 or so when they would probably be socializing.

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## promason (Jun 9, 2012)

Masonry makes good men better,I definitely feel and believe it


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out the website for the Grand Lodge of Georgia, and find a lodge near you. There are many lodges in Gwinnett county, and the metro Atlanta area. Contact the lodge, and find out if they are having a meal, or another type of "open" meeting. Express your interest in becoming a Mason. The lodge will assist you. Also please see:

Approaching A Lodge for Membership


----------



## Captain Rose (Jun 15, 2012)

In Georgia you must be 21 to join a lodge. You also need to have known 2 masons for at least a year, one must be from the lodge you are petitioning. I am a member in Villa Rica if you have anymore questions, I would be pleased to help.


----------

